# RCA audio vs Coax



## tforgan (May 2, 2012)

Is there any difference between a standard red and white RCA audio cable and two coax cables with RCA connectors on each end? Essentially I don't think there is a difference. But why does a standard RCA cable have two wires inside the cable and a coax just one?? Does the meshed wire shielding of the coax do the same thing as the second wire of the standard RCA cable??


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

The 2 do the same job, with the coax doing it more efficiently allowing longer transmission distances. And yes, the shield is used as a 2nd conductor.


----------

